# Suprise Foalie Waiting This Morning!!



## kimberleigh (4 July 2012)

Introducing my suprise BOGOF!
Dam is my 11.2hh Welsh A, and Sire is a Freisian 

She was waiting for for me when I arrived at 7am this morning, had been up at 9.30pm last night with no signs from Freisa of impending labour!!

When I arrived and brought them straight in out of the rain






Cosy and warm






Making friends with my son Blake






Catching some rare rays this afternoon






Up and about











Oops, just getting the hang of balancing as I lay down!






Mummy and Daughter






Freisa's much reduced tummy!






Kim


----------



## davard (4 July 2012)

Ahh she's gorgeous. I have been following ur earlier post. she defo gonna be a looker. Will look forward to seeing more pics of her as she grows up x


----------



## MissTyc (4 July 2012)

Love he chunkers legs - not far off mum   Loads of pics as she grows, please!


----------



## kimberleigh (4 July 2012)

davard said:



			Ahh she's gorgeous. I have been following ur earlier post. she defo gonna be a looker. Will look forward to seeing more pics of her as she grows up x
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou  She is adorable (even though I said I hoped she wouldn't really be arriving lol)

Kim


----------



## kimberleigh (4 July 2012)

MissTyc said:



			Love he chunkers legs - not far off mum   Loads of pics as she grows, please!
		
Click to expand...

Hehe that's what I thought too, that she has chunkster legs - not that I told her, don't wanna give the girl a complex!

She's certainly not so little! Will def be postng lots of pics 

Kim


----------



## Fools Motto (4 July 2012)

Lovely 'surprise' you have had. What a clever mummy! Bet she will be a firm family favourite, regardless of what you ''didn't wish for''!
Now, you'll have to give her a name..


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 July 2012)

She is lovely!!! Just think, when your son out grows Mum he can move on to baby


----------



## Monkers (4 July 2012)

Ah fantastic! I'm so glad all went well! I think you can cancel that bood test now! 

Congrats, she's lovely, She will be the pefect second pony once your son grows out of her mother!

Keep your eye on the umbillical stump won't you? It's so muddy at the moment and infections can easily set in. Keep on spraying it for the next few days.


----------



## fayemouse123 (4 July 2012)

Wow! Looks so cute, its amazing after all the worry especially with it possibly being a big sire, that she managed it all on her on and mare and foal look so well  congrats


----------



## kimberleigh (4 July 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			Lovely 'surprise' you have had. What a clever mummy! Bet she will be a firm family favourite, regardless of what you ''didn't wish for''!
Now, you'll have to give her a name..
		
Click to expand...

I'm so proud of Freisa, she's a superstar!

No idea as to a name yet 

Kim


----------



## kimberleigh (4 July 2012)

ElleSkywalker said:



			She is lovely!!! Just think, when your son out grows Mum he can move on to baby 

Click to expand...

Ha! So everyone tells me lol

Kim


----------



## kimberleigh (4 July 2012)

Monkers said:



			Ah fantastic! I'm so glad all went well! I think you can cancel that bood test now! 

Congrats, she's lovely, She will be the pefect second pony once your son grows out of her mother!

Keep your eye on the umbillical stump won't you? It's so muddy at the moment and infections can easily set in. Keep on spraying it for the next few days.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou  

My lovely vets have waived the lab fee for the blood test, so only have to pay to call out/blood sample fee!

Yes I will keep a close eye on it, and will keep spraying it

Kim


----------



## DressageGroom (4 July 2012)

Lovely foal. My first pony (he made 14.1) was the same breeding and dam/sire we're the same way around. there was a very popular 4 in hand driving team in my area of the same mix too, all out of the same sire.

My pony had an amazing jump on him, great paces, and was an all round 'good guy', hopefully you're as lucky!


----------



## kimberleigh (4 July 2012)

fayemouse123 said:



			Wow! Looks so cute, its amazing after all the worry especially with it possibly being a big sire, that she managed it all on her on and mare and foal look so well  congrats
		
Click to expand...

I am over the moon she managed it so easily - if anything had happened to Freisa I would be devastated!!

Km


----------



## kimberleigh (4 July 2012)

DressageGroom said:



			Lovely foal. My first pony (he made 14.1) was the same breeding and dam/sire we're the same way around. there was a very popular 4 in hand driving team in my area of the same mix too, all out of the same sire.

My pony had an amazing jump on him, great paces, and was an all round 'good guy', hopefully you're as lucky!
		
Click to expand...

Aw thanks for sharing that - I hope she turns out to be a good girl! Do you have any photos, I've had a look on the net for welsh a/freisian crosses but can only find welsh d crosses!! 14.1 would be a lovely height, as not massively too small for me either!

Kim


----------



## DressageGroom (4 July 2012)

kimberleigh said:



			Aw thanks for sharing that - I hope she turns out to be a good girl! Do you have any photos, I've had a look on the net for welsh a/freisian crosses but can only find welsh d crosses!! 14.1 would be a lovely height, as not massively too small for me either!

Kim
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I have any, might be able to get some from my parents though. He was insanely clever and looked like a rocking horse with a beautiful mane and his build gave him amazing self carriage meaning he was super flashy looking and did well in the show ring.


----------



## alfiesmum (4 July 2012)

fantastic news., so pleased for you. and gosh those legs look long too  glad all went well and keep us updated with pics


----------



## kimberleigh (4 July 2012)

Floss_ said:



			She's lovely, I've been reading you posts with great intrest, I too had a surprise foal 7 weeks ago from a mare bought from Cornwall,  I wonder if they are from the same place?
Your filly is really very cute! does she have a name?
		
Click to expand...

It may well be!! 

She is a little cutie isn't she! But alas, no name yet!

Kim


----------



## kimberleigh (4 July 2012)

DressageGroom said:



			I don't think I have any, might be able to get some from my parents though. He was insanely clever and looked like a rocking horse with a beautiful mane and his build gave him amazing self carriage meaning he was super flashy looking and did well in the show ring.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds beautiful  

Kim


----------



## kimberleigh (4 July 2012)

alfiesmum said:



			fantastic news., so pleased for you. and gosh those legs look long too  glad all went well and keep us updated with pics 

Click to expand...

Thankyou  She has legs like a supermodel! You can imagine the shock when I saw her trotting over this morning lol

Kim


----------



## kimberleigh (4 July 2012)

Of course you can Floss  
Wow, that is a big colt!

Kim


----------



## Queenbee (4 July 2012)

Im so pleased for you, have been following this story with interest, I lost my friesian x mare last month do already have developed a huge soft spot for fresia and her baby, congratulations, you're a very lucky owner  would be great to see pics of her development over the months to come, as I understand (if I remember correctly from what I've read in the past) in cases where the dam is signigicantly smaller there will be a massive growth  rate to begin with, more than normal as the foal catches up to where it should be, then it tapers off to the normal growth rate of a foal that age... Absolutely can't remember where I read that but must have been some research about 20 odd months ago.


----------



## teacups (5 July 2012)

Ahh, thank you for posting those photos, and a good amount too.

More today, maybe?

Going to be great to see what she looks like as she grows up! And have you got a name, yet?


----------



## SaharaS (5 July 2012)

Shes lovely! well..because she is daughter of Fresia..how about Bresia or Breezie! Method in my madness..she is lovely...and  its not exactly summer..it was breezie & vile rain here..but...I had a little lamb born as a surprise last August, same thing, there she was!she had little hearts on her knees so I looked up names that meant hearts/love/lovely..came up with a Greek/Spanish name Breises (as In Achilles concubine) and changed it a little ..her mum was Misty so Breezie it was!


----------



## _HP_ (5 July 2012)

Beautiful foal...

How about Sian (pronounced sharn) as a name for the foal....Mum Friesa, daughter Sian...Friesian..geddit


----------



## kimberleigh (5 July 2012)

Thanks guys, on phone so can't quote individually! 

My other half is coming to meet her today, and he's a budding photographer so hopefully may manage some more shots of her!

I turned them out this morning and foalie spent a very long time doing the zoomies round and round her mummy who just stood eating lol!

As for a name, a friend suggested breeze but I already know lots of horses called breeze which is a shame as I do like it! Sian is very clever too!

However, I do have one name in mind...

It's is Niabi (pronounced nee-ah-bee) which is Native American Indian for 'fawn'
Reasoning is because I like the sound of it firstly, it's really unusual, my son can shorten it to Nia, when I first saw her I thought she was a deer and my dog has a Sioux name (Maska, meaning strong)
What does everyone think?!

Kim


----------



## Thistle (5 July 2012)

I like that name, it's unusual but not freaky!

Are you sure dad is Friesan, you said in the other post that a Friesan was in with her in Sept, but that foal would have been conceived mid July - early August.


----------



## Archangel (5 July 2012)

What a lovely foal, well done that mare  - 

That is such a lovely foal


----------



## Polotash (5 July 2012)

Lovely baby, esp the dishy face!

Just a note of caution that if babies can injure themselves they invariably will, so you may want to fence off the horsebox and caravan before baby goes exploring!


----------



## domane (5 July 2012)

As I said on the other thread, HUGE congratulations.  Can't believe that it's still not quite a week when you posted a pic of her and half-heartedly asked "Do you think she might be in foal?"   And there is your proof!  And what a cutie she is.  So glad it all went well...


----------



## kimberleigh (5 July 2012)

Thistle said:



			I like that name, it's unusual but not freaky!

Are you sure dad is Friesan, you said in the other post that a Friesan was in with her in Sept, but that foal would have been conceived mid July - early August.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks 

Yep, there was no other stallion on the property or in the vicinity!

I think this little girly is early in any case, but I expect the previous owners weren't 100% on dates as I have relied upon them to find out info - they owned her when her previous foal was born but didn't even realise until he was 4 days old that she had even had him 

Kim


----------



## kimberleigh (5 July 2012)

Polotash said:



			Lovely baby, esp the dishy face!

Just a note of caution that if babies can injure themselves they invariably will, so you may want to fence off the horsebox and caravan before baby goes exploring!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  yes that whole area is fenced off usually but little madam Freisa is a sod for running straight through the tape so I've removed it for the time being as would hate for Freisa to go through and Niabi to follow her and get caught up!

Kim


----------



## TrasaM (5 July 2012)

What a beautiful surprise  and I love the name too.  Congratulations.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (5 July 2012)

Beautiful foal and a lovely name, mum looks so relaxed about it all and your little boy must be delighted to be the proud 'owner' of the new arrival.


----------



## Asha (6 July 2012)

Congratulations on your new arrival, she really is a stunner. Its hard to believe a baby that size can have come out of Freisa.

Love the photo of your son with them, he will have some wonderful memories

Im another one who would love to see more photos as she grows

Best wishes


----------



## tynedale (6 July 2012)

Huge congratulations, she was rather big!!!!
Foal is going to be loads bigger than her dam, keep them safe and observe loads to make sure all is right.


----------



## kimberleigh (6 July 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the lovely replies - I feel like a proud Granny haha!!

She is a big girl, and bloody strong already; think she may keep me on my toes 

I'm spending every spare minute just sitting around with them. After work today, before I had to pick the little one up from school, I took a book and an upturned bucket and sat in the field with them. It is fascinating to watch Niabi, she moves beautifully already and spends much of her time zooming round her mummy in big circles before laying down and falling asleep in the blink of an eye!
She was very interested in my book and had a good old explore of it with her mouth, until my pages were all full of baby spit haha, so she then started of giving me a good once over until getting bored and falling asleep again!

Here are some more pics...the first 2 taken by my other half (more to come of these but he has yet to upload them, grr does he not realise I needed them done immediately lol)

A lovely deep clean bed of straw a few inches behind her and she chooses to lie down on the hard floor!!






Mummy and baby






Sleeping in the correct area at last











And in her day-glo rug so I can spot her right away!











Kim


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 July 2012)

Just beautiful.


----------



## stencilface (6 July 2012)

Beautiful!

Love the day glo rug, is it a dogs one?' lol


----------



## kimberleigh (6 July 2012)

Hehe yep it's a doggy coat!


----------



## kimberleigh (15 July 2012)

These were taken of Niabi at 1 day old, courtesy of my wonderful other half 








































































And 2 of her within the past few days, taken by me so not as nice lol

With her very best friend, my son Blake






Exploring mummy's bucket






Sorry for pic overload, I'm rapt with her as you can probably tell!

Kim


----------



## Mega (15 July 2012)

Ahhh she is so goregous my little girl would die for her pony to give us a bogof, unlikely as she's 22 and no where near a stallion, thank goodness! Congratultions, I for one love the picture overload.


----------



## teacups (16 July 2012)

Beautiful photos! Thank you so much 

She is gorgeous - I like the name, too.
Mum gorgeous too, of course - the one of Niabi drinking and her looking round is very nice of her


----------



## mightymammoth (16 July 2012)

what a striking and confident little pair they are, an absolute credit to you


----------



## MillionDollar (16 July 2012)

She is soooooooooooooooo cute!  I reckon she's going to be (and is!) a stunner 

Please keep updating with lots of pics


----------



## gadetra (17 July 2012)

Aww she's so cute. And very correct-she's a good'un!
She has a lovely eye


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (17 July 2012)

Gorgeous pix, love the one of foalie and your son together!


----------



## kimberleigh (17 July 2012)

Thanks everyone  

She is a sweetheart and so confident - she is happy to be handled all over and will pick up each foot for a second or so at a time. My little boy does her rugs by himself now and she responds better for him than anyone else!! 
Her little teeth are just coming through and she is showing a keen interest in the grass and haylage  
She allows the headcollar to be put on and taken off but she isn't keen on being led yet hehe

Kim


----------



## Queenbee (17 July 2012)

kimberleigh said:



			Thanks everyone  

She is a sweetheart and so confident - she is happy to be handled all over and will pick up each foot for a second or so at a time. My little boy does her rugs by himself now and she responds better for him than anyone else!! 
Her little teeth are just coming through and she is showing a keen interest in the grass and haylage  
She allows the headcollar to be put on and taken off but she isn't keen on being led yet hehe

Kim
		
Click to expand...

Kim, she is Just beautiful, just seen the pictures that your other half took, they are lovely.  So glad you are all doing well.  Get us some more pictures soon please


----------



## kimberleigh (18 July 2012)

Queenbee said:



			Kim, she is Just beautiful, just seen the pictures that your other half took, they are lovely.  So glad you are all doing well.  Get us some more pictures soon please 

Click to expand...

Thankyou 
She has stolen my heart - the little monkey hehe. Will get some more photos asap; she has really grown! 

Kim


----------



## kimberleigh (21 July 2012)

Here are some more Niabi pics taken within the past 2 days - she is 17days old today and an absolute poppet 

Firstly a pic to show how much shes grown...note the rug in the frst pic in comparison to the 2nd pic!!

1 day old






15 days old, she adores my son who feels exactly the same about her 






With her mummy






Upon leaving her mummy to have an explore she ended up in with my 2 year old Welsh D gelding and my dog!






Thanks for looking 

Kim


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 July 2012)

She is just beautiful.  She has grown a lot too, she wont fit in that rug soon!


----------



## Clodagh (21 July 2012)

She is beautfiul, a real stunner. I love your 2 year old, so nice to see a welsh in really good condition.


----------



## Girlracer (21 July 2012)

She is totally adorable, love the recent photo of her with your son.


----------



## WandaMare (21 July 2012)

What lovely pictures, she looks so sweet  She looks so happy in the one with your little boy, really nice together


----------



## LD&S (21 July 2012)

You have some really lovely pictures,I think the one with your son is fantastic.


----------



## kimberleigh (23 July 2012)

Faracat said:



			She is just beautiful.  She has grown a lot too, she wont fit in that rug soon!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  
She has well and truly outgrown it now - seems almost indecent to see her in such a miniskirt at her age lol

Kim


----------



## kimberleigh (23 July 2012)

Clodagh said:



			She is beautfiul, a real stunner. I love your 2 year old, so nice to see a welsh in really good condition.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the compliments on them 
Lenny, the D, eats like a horse if you wll excuse the pun - but it's great to get some nice feedback on him, as it's hard to tell how they are looking when you see them everyday  

Kim


----------



## kimberleigh (23 July 2012)

Girlracer, WandaMare and LD&S thankyou for the comments on the pics of Nia and Blake - they love each other a lot!

Kim


----------



## amy_b (23 July 2012)

She is stunning. hopefullt she will grow big enough for your son to grow into!  congrats


----------



## teacups (24 July 2012)

Thank you for update photos - they are lovely!
Love the difference in 'rug versus foal' proportions.

Maybe you should do a monthly photo update, as well as a monthly one of her and your son Blake next to each other


----------



## kimberleigh (5 August 2012)

Nia was 1 month old yesterday!! Cannot believe how quickly that time has gone - she is an absolute poppet and wins the heart's of all who meet her 
She's growing away and is a very sweet, friendly and brave filly

Here she was in the evening sunshine during our week of summer!






And this is her yesterday  startng to lose her baby fluff!











Kim


----------



## Mega (5 August 2012)

I love her! Could just eat her, she's soo cute


----------



## teacups (8 August 2012)

Thank you for the photo update, which I've only just spotted 

She's gorgeous - so big already!


----------



## Amymay (8 August 2012)

Exquisite.


----------



## Taffytheone (8 August 2012)

Thank you for the update she is looking so gorgeous cant believe how brave she is.  Looks like your son has just got himself a new best friend


----------



## hayinamanger (8 August 2012)

Gorgeous pics, Nia & Blake BFF


----------



## Amymay (8 August 2012)

What's happened to her back legs OP??


----------



## kimberleigh (8 August 2012)

Thanks guys  we love her a lot!

Nothings happened to her back legs, it's just where she's mounting out her baby coat and is black underneath haha 

Kim


----------



## kimberleigh (8 August 2012)

Oops that should've said moulting not mounting, silly autocorrect on my phone!

Kim


----------



## Amymay (8 August 2012)

kimberleigh said:



			Thanks guys  we love her a lot!

Nothings happened to her back legs, it's just where she's mounting out her baby coat and is black underneath haha 

Kim
		
Click to expand...

Ah right.  It just looks from the photo's as if she's got tangled up in something, and has a graze on her stifle.

** must get glasses **


----------



## kimberleigh (8 August 2012)

In fairness to your eye sight, it does a bit! That was where she first started losing the coat, and it did look a little like jagged cuts from a distance!

But luckily she's fine and has actually been very accident free this far - touch wood!

Kim


----------



## Amymay (8 August 2012)

kimberleigh said:



			touch wood!Kim
		
Click to expand...

Indeed


----------



## Spyda (8 August 2012)

Lovely foal - you must be especially pleased since she was a freebie. Gorgeous


----------



## Polotash (9 August 2012)

She is looking beautiful :0)


----------



## WestCoast (10 August 2012)

Beautiful 

Paula


----------



## meandmyself (11 August 2012)

Lovely pair.


----------



## kimberleigh (13 August 2012)

Here she is at 5&a half weeks!

She's on a downhill slope from her mummy here so gives an idea of how big she's getting 






Getting the hang of haylage






Making sure mummy doesn't get any dinner by standing inside the feed bucket hehe






Couple shots of how she's changing colour











And finally mummy Freisa - how do you think she is looking?






Kim


----------



## teacups (22 August 2012)

Only just spotted these! Thanks for update photos.

No good on how mum's looking, but what a gorgeous face Niabi has 

Fascinating to see the colour come through, too. How tall is she now?


----------



## kimberleigh (3 September 2012)

teacups said:



			Only just spotted these! Thanks for update photos.

No good on how mum's looking, but what a gorgeous face Niabi has 

Fascinating to see the colour come through, too. How tall is she now?
		
Click to expand...

hi sorry have taken so long to reply - been in Ibiza on holiday 

she is huge now - I cannot believe the change in her since I've been away; she's gone very dark and is almost as tall as mum now (will have to measure her soon!)

Kim


----------



## WestCoast (3 September 2012)

Sorry i missed the update as well. She's really catching up on mum, and just look at the size of those ears. 

Paula


----------



## kimberleigh (3 September 2012)

Paulag said:



			Sorry i missed the update as well. She's really catching up on mum, and just look at the size of those ears. 

Paula
		
Click to expand...

Will get some new ones up Paula - she's grown so much more in the 2 weeks I've been away!!

Kim


----------



## alfiesmum (3 September 2012)

is she still feeding ok? she will have to go down on her knees shortly  looking forward to the new pics x


----------



## kimberleigh (3 September 2012)

yeah fine, although she does look a little comical! 

she tends to splay her front legs and poke her bum in the air to get to the milk bar hehe

Kim


----------



## FfionWinnie (4 September 2012)

She is gorgeous. What a lovely extra


----------



## kimberleigh (4 September 2012)

Here are some new ones of Niabi; she turned 2 months old today 

Walking back home after her holiday with my friends (whilst I was in Ibiza - worrying about how they were!)






All that walking tired her out!











Posing






Wth her mummy and Blake






Getting a bg girly now 






Walking 






Trotting






Thanks for looking everyone 

Kim


----------



## WestCoast (4 September 2012)

Something wierd going on with my iPad and could only see a couple of them - looking lovely though. :£

Paula


----------



## kimberleigh (4 September 2012)

Paulag said:



			Something wierd going on with my iPad and could only see a couple of them - looking lovely though. :£

Paula
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it's you Paula - I think its PB as even though it says they all uploaded, I cant see any of them :/

Kim


----------



## Mince Pie (4 September 2012)

How did I miss this the first time round?! She is stunning! Mum is looking good too IMO


----------



## WestCoast (4 September 2012)

I've just seen four - and lovely they are too 

Paula


----------



## FfionWinnie (4 September 2012)

I can't see them


----------



## kimberleigh (5 September 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			I can't see them 

Click to expand...

All 8 are showing for me now 

Thanks for the lovely comments - I'm praying she makes big enough for me to ride in a few years!!

Kim


----------



## WestCoast (5 September 2012)

I can see them all now. At the rate she's growing I suspect she will get big enough for you to ride 

Paula


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 September 2012)

Gosh she is gorgeous!!  What height do you need her to make for you to ride?

Did you buy her then discover she was in foal?


----------



## kimberleigh (5 September 2012)

Paulag said:



			I can see them all now. At the rate she's growing I suspect she will get big enough for you to ride 

Paula
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed Paula - and toes!

Kim


----------



## kimberleigh (5 September 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			Gosh she is gorgeous!!  What height do you need her to make for you to ride?

Did you buy her then discover she was in foal?
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou, I am biased but I think she's stunning 

I am 5'8", with long legs, so need her to make a minimum of 14hh for me not to look absolutely ridiculous on her...even at 14.2hh I would probably look a little tall!

Yes I bought the mare last November with a purebred Section A colt at foot - unbeknownst to me she was already in foal again with this one!

Kim


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 September 2012)

Ach I am 5ft7 and riding a 13.2


----------



## teacups (6 September 2012)

A Niabi photo update, hooray! Blimey, she is very photogenic, isn't she? And growing like a weed. What a lovely face. Thanks for uploading these.

Hope you had a good holiday, too 

Claudia


----------



## kimberleigh (6 September 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			Ach I am 5ft7 and riding a 13.2 

Click to expand...

Any pics?! Ive never ridden a 13 anything hh - went from a 12.2 to a 15.1 as a child and never had any of the inbetween ponies! Have ridden a couple 14.2hhs for friends and feel tall!

Kim


----------



## kimberleigh (6 September 2012)

teacups said:



			A Niabi photo update, hooray! Blimey, she is very photogenic, isn't she? And growing like a weed. What a lovely face. Thanks for uploading these.

Hope you had a good holiday, too 

Claudia
		
Click to expand...

I like to think she is very photogenic, but it helps a lot that she loves the camera - she poses when she sees me with it haha! 

She has a wonderful temperament too and I am very pleased with how she is coming on. She just needs some leading lessons now though as she doesnt really have the hang of that yet!!

Hol was nice, but I missed the animals! Would definitely swap the British weather any day though, Im a sunworshipper 

Kim


----------



## Crugeran Celt (6 September 2012)

She is a stunning foal you must be so pleased to have her now as I think I read at the time you didn't really want a foal. Bet you won't part with her now!


----------



## kimberleigh (6 September 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:



			She is a stunning foal you must be so pleased to have her now as I think I read at the time you didn't really want a foal. Bet you won't part with her now!
		
Click to expand...

I am overjoyed with her 

You are correct, I desperately hoped the mare wasn't in foal as I didn't feel it was fair on her having 5 foals in her 9 years; she's spent practically her entire life either pregnant or feeding a foal. My conscience is clear knowing that I didn't choose for that to happen and at least now I know she won't be subjected to overbreeding again!

Wouldn't change her for the world now 

Kim


----------



## leflynn (6 September 2012)

She's absolutely gorgeous and looks full of character too  Lovely name


----------



## amy_b (6 September 2012)

she really is so pretty! isa mum registered as welsh? you should enter her for some part bred classes if you can (not sure if you have to have sire registered). get her some frillies!!


----------



## Queenbee (7 September 2012)

I love these updates,  as you may or may not remember I lost my mare just before you wee one was born.  She, being friesian x and bred in cornwall, holds a special place in my heart.  She is exquisite, lovely strong and sturdy looking girl, but dainty and elegant too. Fantastic pictures and great to see how much she has come on.

xx


----------



## kimberleigh (8 September 2012)

amy_b said:



			she really is so pretty! isa mum registered as welsh? you should enter her for some part bred classes if you can (not sure if you have to have sire registered). get her some frillies!! 

Click to expand...

Yep mum is a reg'd Welsh Sec A so Niabi will be Reg'd as a part bred  
Sire is a little hazy as although I know he was a purebred Freisian imprted from Holland I have no other details and since he died aged 2 he wasn't licensed etc

Guess I will have to brush up on my plaiting and pulling skills haha

Kim


----------



## kimberleigh (8 September 2012)

Queenbee said:



			I love these updates,  as you may or may not remember I lost my mare just before you wee one was born.  She, being friesian x and bred in cornwall, holds a special place in my heart.  She is exquisite, lovely strong and sturdy looking girl, but dainty and elegant too. Fantastic pictures and great to see how much she has come on.

xx
		
Click to expand...

I didnt know you lost your mare Queenbee, Im so sorry to hear that  
Thankyou for the kind words on Nia and I will make sure I keep on with the updates 

Kim


----------



## WestCoast (8 September 2012)

kimberleigh said:



			Yep mum is a reg'd Welsh Sec A so Niabi will be Reg'd as a part bred  
Sire is a little hazy as although I know he was a purebred Freisian imprted from Holland I have no other details and since he died aged 2 he wasn't licensed etc

Guess I will have to brush up on my plaiting and pulling skills haha

Kim
		
Click to expand...

If you can find out the sire's name, you might be able to find out his breeding, although its not as easy if he wasn't in the stud book. 

Paula


----------



## kimberleigh (8 September 2012)

Paulag said:



			If you can find out the sire's name, you might be able to find out his breeding, although its not as easy if he wasn't in the stud book. 

Paula
		
Click to expand...

The lady who owned him is being very cagey - wouldn't speak to me at all! The girl I bought Freisa from did ask her on my behalf (as her own mare has also just had a foal by him, the only 2 he sired were hers and mine!) but lady said she firstly couldnt remember his reg'd name and then that she didnt have his passport any longer - so had no info on his breeding!

Kim


----------



## WestCoast (8 September 2012)

All sounds rather fishy - still you got a lovely baby out of it. 

Paula


----------



## kimberleigh (24 October 2012)

Couple new-ish pics in the Picture Gallery 

Kim


----------



## crellow4 (24 October 2012)

Who did you buy her off? You can pm if you'd prefer. There was a Friesian colt near to me in Cornwall who was killed at 2. He was on an Appaloosa passport oddly enough and had no recorded breeding as he had 2 white socks. He did run out with Section A mares, more than one of which has foaled this year. Might be a coincidence but I'm thinking not!


----------



## kimberleigh (9 May 2013)

Crellow4 not sure if you ever received my reply via pm?!
Same one though if you didn't...all a very odd situation :/

Niabi is now 10months old and a little treasure - though she has a fiery streak which definitely didn't come from her mummy haha. 
She went for a 15min walk on the moors on bank holiday Monday with my almost 3 year old Welsh sec d lenny (who my son christened as nia's 'good old uncle len'!! She is a huge ball of fluff atm as she has barely lost her rug-like winter coat but will hopefully get some new pics of her soon 

Kim


----------



## MileAMinute (9 May 2013)

Love the latest batch of pics of the foalie trying to feed.

My guy is by a Section A dam x unknown sire - we think coloured cob, so similar heights to your girl. He towered over her as a foal and needed to crouch down to feed at 5 months!
Your son looks gorgeous with her too.

Any recent pics?


----------



## kimberleigh (9 May 2013)

Thankyou, she still adores my son 
and spends a lot of time grooming his hair!

I only have some really rubbish-quality ones on my phone  I am hoping for some more nice warm dry weather though to give her a nice bath and hand strip some of her coat - so will get my OH to take some more of her then 

Kim


----------



## SKY (9 May 2013)

Congrats stunning lovely surprise


----------



## kimberleigh (12 June 2013)

Finally an update!!

Niabi had her very first bath last week with the help of my sister, who kindly held on to  her while I bathed then took pics! 

Imo she's stunning but obviously I'm biased lol! What do you all think??







Kim

She's stunning imo but I'm o


----------



## kimberleigh (12 June 2013)

Oops ignore last line of text under pic I retyped above sentence by accident and didn't delete!


----------



## ChestnutTinker (13 June 2013)

EEEK 
Stunning!


----------



## Coblover63 (14 June 2013)

Wow!  What a beautiful BOGOF you have there!!!


----------



## kimberleigh (10 October 2013)

Nia is now 15months old and a real chunk! Will get some new pics of her on later 

Kim


----------



## Megibo (10 October 2013)

looking forward to them


----------



## teacups (11 October 2013)

kimberleigh said:



			Nia is now 15months old and a real chunk! Will get some new pics of her on later 

Kim
		
Click to expand...

Yes please :biggrin3:


----------



## kimberleigh (11 October 2013)

Here she is - photos taken between June and now (in no particular order except first one was 2 days ago) 






















































































Kim


----------



## J1993 (11 October 2013)

Wow she's gorgeous!


----------



## TrasaM (11 October 2013)

Really pretty .. What a lovely BOGOF .


----------



## Crugeran Celt (11 October 2013)

:smile3:She is really lovely, what a nice surprise to have.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (11 October 2013)

Bless, she's still as lovely as ever! Is that her mum behind her in one of the pics? She looks way bigger than her already!


----------



## Spot_On (11 October 2013)

Very pretty mare!


----------



## kimberleigh (11 October 2013)

Thanks guys 

Yes her mum is the chestnut sabino with white blaze in the background of one of the pics. She is around 11.2 hh and those ones were taken in june/july time. The first pic has my 15hh welsh d just visible in background


----------



## mightymammoth (12 October 2013)

what a lovely looking mare.


----------



## scewal (12 October 2013)

She is a beauty! Do you keep her at Yelverton?


----------



## Mariposa (12 October 2013)

Are your son and her still best friends?!


----------



## teacups (13 October 2013)

Lovely photos - thank you for updating!

She looks very pretty. How is mum? Will cross fingers for you that Niabi grows and grows. <g>


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2013)

What a lovely little filly!!


----------



## kimberleigh (13 October 2013)

Thanks all   

Scewal - She was kept sparkwell in these pics but is now towards lee moor.

Mariposa - yes she still adores my son blake, he keeps pulling funny faces in photos atm though so havent got any of them recently!

Teacups - her mummy is amazing, just gone out on loan to 2 lovely women who have children of 2 and 3 years old, plus various other friends of family who will be riding her. I am over the moon and keep crying at the lovely pics they send me as I am so proud of her!

Kim


----------



## crellow4 (13 October 2013)

Did you buy her from Dawn Jewell?


----------



## kimberleigh (13 October 2013)

Have sent you pm crellow4


----------



## kimberleigh (6 May 2014)

Hi everyone  

Nia will be 2 in july  where on earth has that time gone?!

She is hanging onto her winter coat so still looks like a mammoth atm but still my gorgeous baby! She stands at about 12.2hh now and I dont think she will get tooooo much bigger

Will see if I can post a photo as am on my phone 

Kim


----------



## kimberleigh (6 May 2014)




----------



## kimberleigh (6 May 2014)




----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 May 2014)

Wow, she's really growing up.


----------



## kimberleigh (11 June 2014)

Nia will turn 2 next month :O 

Here are some shots of her taken this weekend just gone - she likes to play chase with the dogs haha!!

Chasing my sisters dobe, who is on holiday with me for 2 weeks! 







Chasing my belgian malinois x german shepherd












And just being beautiful















Kim


----------



## NellRosk (12 June 2014)

Wow she really is a gorgeous pony, so much presence! What a lucky surprise for you getting such a nice BOGOF


----------



## JJS (12 June 2014)

Oh, she's lovely! How big is she now?


----------



## kimberleigh (12 June 2014)

Thanks guys she really is a wonderful bogof!! 

She's standing at about 12.3hh now


----------



## kimberleigh (18 July 2014)

Ive started trimming - actually quite proud of how well it went since I had a go with comb & scissors which I haven't attempted since I was a child lol! New cordless trimmers are on my "to buy" list, but here are you can see the before/after







Kim


----------



## teacups (10 August 2014)

Just caught up and seen your photos of Niabi - lovely to see her, and great photos.
Can't believe she's 2 years old! Are she and your son still firm friends?
I like your trimming efforts, too.


----------



## kimberleigh (11 August 2014)

Hi 

I can't believe shes 2 either - its flown by!

Yes blake is still her favourite person in the world  he asked to sit on her a couple of days ago...I mmmed and ahhed given that she is only 2 but I thought since he weighs just about 3.5st it couldnt hurt.
So I told him first he would have to just lay over her back so I could gauge her reaction. She didnt bat an eyelid so I told him to pull himself up her neck and swing his leg over slowly. Again no reaction! So there he was sat up on her, grabbed the leadrope off her neck and wandered her around by himself &#128584;

Here is the finished trimming


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 August 2014)

She is a really sturdy pony, great temperament, looks like she will be great fun. 
Her ears seemed quite large when newborn, but every thing in proportion now!


----------



## teacups (11 August 2014)

Lovely photo, and wow, what a nice thing to have such a bond between her and Blake (and you, too). How is Niabi's mum now - is he riding her?


----------



## kimberleigh (11 August 2014)

Thanks guys 

Would anyone happen to know what 'type' she'd come under in terms of showing? Obviously shes a welsh part bred but as far as I'm aware you have to turn out relevant to type - riding pony/show hunter etc etc?! I was thinking leather in hand filly slip (with coloured browband??), plaited mane and tail (think shes too young to pull her tail yet). I would wear brown gloves/cane, light trousers, shirt, tie, tweed jacket and blue (?) velvet hat??

She definitely is very sturdy lol, everyone thinks she's much older than 2 as she appears mature physically and I don't think she'll get much bigger which is a bit of a shame but beggars can't be choosers.

Her dam is out on loan as I didnt have the time to do her justice but shes been an absolute star with her 3 year loanee


----------



## Aperchristmastree (11 August 2014)

What a beautiful girl.  She's only two - I'm sure she'll grow a bit more.


----------



## PorkChop (11 August 2014)

Looking gorgeous


----------



## Wundahorse (12 August 2014)

How wonderful. Both are lovely and the foal just too adorable. However did mum push her out though?


----------



## kimberleigh (14 August 2014)

I hope she does grow a bit more but she has been this size for around a year already haha

Her mum was a star, Nia was her 5th foal  she had her 4th foal at foot when I bought her and was already pregnant with Nia. Poor girl, no more babies!


----------



## AAR (20 August 2014)

She a nice type. She would be a SHP type because shes pretty chunky


----------



## Megibo (29 August 2014)

Can't believe she's 2 already, remember seeing her baby pictures!


----------



## kimberleigh (10 June 2015)

Niabi turns 3 next month  

She is standing at a full up 13hh now so definitely isn't going to be big enough for me  my little boy hates horses now too so she won't be suitable for him either   

I'm much too attached to her to even consider selling though so I'm thinking I will send her to a show producer to be broken in and then look for a confident child for her!! Will try and attach pics...


----------



## kimberleigh (10 June 2015)

Scruffy monkey with long tail and messy feathers







And looking a little less feral after some trimming


----------



## Fools Motto (10 June 2015)

She has grown into a lovely smart looking pony. Wishing you all the very best with her.


----------



## kimberleigh (10 June 2015)

Thankyou


----------



## Clodagh (10 June 2015)

You can really see the freisian in that first photo, she will have presence and lovely paces, I would think. I hope you can find someone to have loads of fun with her, what a lucky pony she is. (My sons went off ponies too but as teenagers are getting keen again, can't imagine why!?)


----------



## ester (10 June 2015)

:eek3: so grown up! Lovely to have an update, thank you!


----------



## Mariposa (10 June 2015)

Oh she is gorgeous!! Lovely photos, what a sweetheart!


----------



## teacups (12 June 2015)

Lovely to see another update - doesn't time fly? 
She's looking great. What a shame about your son - hope it's a phase.


----------



## kimberleigh (12 June 2015)

teacups said:



			Lovely to see another update - doesn't time fly? 
She's looking great. What a shame about your son - hope it's a phase.
		
Click to expand...

She's a sweetheart! I'm meant to be showing her in hand at the end of this month but I think I will have to bit her first as the first (and only time) I took her in hand she almost had me off my feet  

Kim


----------



## kimberleigh (12 June 2015)

Clodagh said:



			You can really see the freisian in that first photo, she will have presence and lovely paces, I would think. I hope you can find someone to have loads of fun with her, what a lucky pony she is. (My sons went off ponies too but as teenagers are getting keen again, can't imagine why!?)
		
Click to expand...

She would've been my dream pony when I was little so I'm hoping to find a plucky child for her! She is more small horse like than pony like, and has tons of presence


----------



## kimberleigh (12 June 2015)

ester said:



			:eek3: so grown up! Lovely to have an update, thank you!
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe how time has flown by! Will keep updating


----------



## kimberleigh (12 June 2015)

Mariposa said:



			Oh she is gorgeous!! Lovely photos, what a sweetheart!
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou I think she's stunning but I'm biased obviously hehe


----------



## kimberleigh (12 July 2015)

Niabi turned 3 last weekend!

She did me proud today - 2nd ever show and she won her class (youngstock in hand). Love my little lady



















And behaved like an old pro with my partners tiny grandson who wanted a break from his Shetland!







Kim


----------



## JJS (13 July 2015)

She's such a beautiful little mare!


----------



## Magnadoodle (13 July 2015)

What a gorgeous mare x have spent a pleasant half hour reading over your thread and admiring your pics


----------



## iestynlad (13 July 2015)

Love the little stripey rug - she's a total babe!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 July 2015)

She looks fantastic. Well done on the first place too. 

Do you still have Freisa?


----------



## kimberleigh (14 July 2015)

Thanks all - she's my little star  

Faracat Freisa was on loan to a wonderful family in Cornwall who have just bought her from me. Her little jockey is a 2 year old boy who does absolutely everything with her, and she has a home for life. They keep in touch all the time with photos etc so I am very happy she has a job again which doesn't involve having babies 

Kim


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 July 2015)

That's great.


----------



## _GG_ (14 July 2015)

She's so beautiful!


----------



## kimberleigh (4 October 2015)

Niabi went out on loan a few weeks ago now to a family who have horse mad little ones. Their 6 year old son is already jumping 70 cm courses off lead rein on his section a and we felt Niabi may be the perfect future pony for him. The first day she arrived he had a sit up on her. Since then they've done a lot of groundwork and even led her out hacking off another horse where she encountered motorbikes/buses/children on the school run etc and didn't bat an eyelid!!

Yesterday a young girl who is a great little lightweight rider sat on her in walk and trot - and Nia took it all in her stride like she'd done it all before

To say I am proud of her is the biggest understatement ever!

They are so happy with her and I am so so pleased that all the lessons I gave her as a baby have stood her in such good stead for her future education 

I will update with photos as she progresses


----------



## ester (4 October 2015)

OMG that is brilliant news


----------



## kimberleigh (4 October 2015)

ester said:



			OMG that is brilliant news  

Click to expand...

Thankyou Ester  genuinely cannot wait to see how she gets on. Didn't want her getting bored just in the field over winter but I am much too sentimental to have considered selling. Luckily it seems I've found a great loan home for her to flourish in!


----------



## PorkChop (4 October 2015)

How fantastic


----------

